# CS:GO Maps enttarnt!



## homer3345 (6. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, 

ich bin vorhin im Internet auf etwas Interessantes gestoßen! Auf der developer Seite von Valve gibt es eine Übersicht aller Himmel in CS:S und co. Nun wurden aber anscheinend aber auch schon die Himmel von counter strike global offensive eingefügt woran man das Setting und den Namen der Maps erkennen kann.
Hier mal eine Liste der Karten:

ar_baggagecs_italy
de_inferno
de_aztec
cs_office
de_safehouse
de_train
de_bank
de_lakede_nuke
de_sugarcane
de_stmarc
de_dust
de_dust2
ar_shoots


Das ist meine erste News, also seid bitte nicht so hart mit mir!
Quelle: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Sky_List


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2012)

Die Info gibts schon. 
Counter-Strike Global Offensive kommt im Sommer - Maps im Überblick und neue Screenshots

MfG


----------



## Timsu (6. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand ob es das tactical Shield wieder in CS:GO gibt?


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es das tactical Shield wieder in CS:GO gibt?


 
Ich hoffe doch nicht.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2012)

In der Beta existiert es nicht, dafür allerdings eine Taser Pistole


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Mai 2012)

Eine Taser Pistole? Die sollte ich mal gleich austetsten


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Info gibts schon.
> Counter-Strike Global Offensive kommt im Sommer - Maps im Überblick und neue Screenshots
> 
> MfG


 
Danke für den Hinweis! Interessierte mögen bitte im Sammelthread zum Spiel weiter diskutieren.


----------

